# At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico



## shockedcanadian

You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.


At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico

Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.

The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.

“It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.


----------



## Weatherman2020

shockedcanadian said:


> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.


Just don’t call Mexico a shithole!


----------



## Old Yeller

In a Well?  Don’t drink the water is still good advice


I like it better when they cut the heads off and stick them on fence posts.  Nice look.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

That's 44 invaders that won't be coming here.


----------



## Augustine_

shockedcanadian said:


> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.


All those murder victims are just rapists and bad hombres, right?


----------



## eagle1462010

The drug cartel Wars in Mexico have claimed more lives than the War in Syria over the last decade...............

This is nothing new..............just finding bodies in different places.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Augustine_ said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.
> 
> 
> 
> All those murder victims are just rapists and bad hombres, right?
Click to expand...



Who is to know?  Gang wars more than likely.  They only survive because of the big, easy money they can earn by bringing it across your border.

You defend your border and seal it up, their motivations go down greatly.


----------



## Augustine_

shockedcanadian said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.
> 
> 
> 
> All those murder victims are just rapists and bad hombres, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is to know?  Gang wars more than likely.  They only survive because of the big, easy money they can earn by bringing it across your border.
> 
> You defend your border and seal it up, their motivations go down greatly.
Click to expand...

Building a wall won't stop people from hiring millions of illegals.  After hundreds and hundreds of miles of wall built, we're still here, pretending more are the answer.


----------



## RodISHI

The people need to fight back in Mexico and other South American countries. 


lgstarr: "HELL ACROSS THE BORDER" -  FULL LENGTH DOCUMENTARY


----------



## theHawk

Augustine_ said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.
> 
> 
> 
> All those murder victims are just rapists and bad hombres, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is to know?  Gang wars more than likely.  They only survive because of the big, easy money they can earn by bringing it across your border.
> 
> You defend your border and seal it up, their motivations go down greatly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Building a wall won't stop people from hiring millions of illegals.  After hundreds and hundreds of miles of wall built, we're still here, pretending more are the answer.
Click to expand...


With walls come cameras, drones, border patrol agents, to deal with those trying to get across.  The point it is slows them down and stops most.  No one ever said a wall will stop 100% of them.  But a bigger wall will stop more of them.

With your logic we should just legalize rape because it’s going to happen anyway, or just not build prisons because eventually prisoners are released.


----------



## Augustine_

theHawk said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.
> 
> 
> 
> All those murder victims are just rapists and bad hombres, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is to know?  Gang wars more than likely.  They only survive because of the big, easy money they can earn by bringing it across your border.
> 
> You defend your border and seal it up, their motivations go down greatly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Building a wall won't stop people from hiring millions of illegals.  After hundreds and hundreds of miles of wall built, we're still here, pretending more are the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With walls come cameras, drones, border patrol agents, to deal with those trying to get across.  The point it is slows them down and stops most.  No one ever said a wall will stop 100% of them.  But a bigger wall will stop more of them.
> 
> With your logic we should just legalize rape because it’s going to happen anyway, or just not build prisons because eventually prisoners are released.
Click to expand...

I see you skipped over me saying that as long as people will hire millions of illegals, they will keep coming.  But no, bUiLd MoRe WaLl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Yeller

theHawk said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.
> 
> 
> 
> All those murder victims are just rapists and bad hombres, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is to know?  Gang wars more than likely.  They only survive because of the big, easy money they can earn by bringing it across your border.
> 
> You defend your border and seal it up, their motivations go down greatly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Building a wall won't stop people from hiring millions of illegals.  After hundreds and hundreds of miles of wall built, we're still here, pretending more are the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With walls come cameras, drones, border patrol agents, to deal with those trying to get across.  The point it is slows them down and stops most.  No one ever said a wall will stop 100% of them.  But a bigger wall will stop more of them.
> 
> With your logic we should just legalize rape because it’s going to happen anyway, or just not build prisons because eventually prisoners are released.
Click to expand...



One more time.  The sick, old, handicapped, pregnant, young will not get over a 30’ wall needing a ladder on each side hundreds of miles into the desert without water on the Mexican side without attracting notice.

The ones that do make it will haul less with them and work as landscapers or construction gophers.  Or be sent back,  tagged,

They keep trying the same old arguments or the tunnel malarkey.

After the Wall is working....resources can be shifted to find them inside and put restrictions on how they are able to work so easily.


----------



## Augustine_

Old Yeller said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.
> 
> 
> 
> All those murder victims are just rapists and bad hombres, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is to know?  Gang wars more than likely.  They only survive because of the big, easy money they can earn by bringing it across your border.
> 
> You defend your border and seal it up, their motivations go down greatly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Building a wall won't stop people from hiring millions of illegals.  After hundreds and hundreds of miles of wall built, we're still here, pretending more are the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With walls come cameras, drones, border patrol agents, to deal with those trying to get across.  The point it is slows them down and stops most.  No one ever said a wall will stop 100% of them.  But a bigger wall will stop more of them.
> 
> With your logic we should just legalize rape because it’s going to happen anyway, or just not build prisons because eventually prisoners are released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One more time.  The sick, old, handicapped, pregnant, young will not get over a 30’ wall needing a ladder on each side hundreds of miles into the desert without warmer on the Mexican side without attracting notice.
> 
> The ones that do make it will haul less with them and work as landscapers or construction gophers.  Or be sent back,  tagged,
> 
> They keep trying the same old arguments or the tunnel malarkey.
Click to expand...

The sick, old, and handicapped are not the ones crossing miles of desert to arrive here.  The pregnant and young will get over, through, or under the wall AS THEY ALREADY HAVE BEEN.  Punish employers who hire them.  Lol JK you'll never vote for that.


----------



## Old Yeller

Augustine_ said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those murder victims are just rapists and bad hombres, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is to know?  Gang wars more than likely.  They only survive because of the big, easy money they can earn by bringing it across your border.
> 
> You defend your border and seal it up, their motivations go down greatly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Building a wall won't stop people from hiring millions of illegals.  After hundreds and hundreds of miles of wall built, we're still here, pretending more are the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With walls come cameras, drones, border patrol agents, to deal with those trying to get across.  The point it is slows them down and stops most.  No one ever said a wall will stop 100% of them.  But a bigger wall will stop more of them.
> 
> With your logic we should just legalize rape because it’s going to happen anyway, or just not build prisons because eventually prisoners are released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One more time.  The sick, old, handicapped, pregnant, young will not get over a 30’ wall needing a ladder on each side hundreds of miles into the desert without warmer on the Mexican side without attracting notice.
> 
> The ones that do make it will haul less with them and work as landscapers or construction gophers.  Or be sent back,  tagged,
> 
> They keep trying the same old arguments or the tunnel malarkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sick, old, and handicapped are not the ones crossing miles of desert to arrive here.  The pregnant and young will get over, through, or under the wall AS THEY ALREADY HAVE BEEN.  Punish employers who hire them.  Lol JK you'll never vote for that.
Click to expand...



List warning for general stupidity.


----------



## petro

Augustine_ said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.
> 
> 
> 
> All those murder victims are just rapists and bad hombres, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is to know?  Gang wars more than likely.  They only survive because of the big, easy money they can earn by bringing it across your border.
> 
> You defend your border and seal it up, their motivations go down greatly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Building a wall won't stop people from hiring millions of illegals.  After hundreds and hundreds of miles of wall built, we're still here, pretending more are the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With walls come cameras, drones, border patrol agents, to deal with those trying to get across.  The point it is slows them down and stops most.  No one ever said a wall will stop 100% of them.  But a bigger wall will stop more of them.
> 
> With your logic we should just legalize rape because it’s going to happen anyway, or just not build prisons because eventually prisoners are released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you skipped over me saying that as long as people will hire millions of illegals, they will keep coming.  But no, bUiLd MoRe WaLl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Many of those are hired by extended family here legally for cash under the table.
Happens in construction and the service industry. See it every day in residential construction.
Go ahead and start arresting legal immigrant business owners, I would enjoy that shit show.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Augustine_ said:


> Building a wall won't stop people from hiring millions of illegals. After hundreds and hundreds of miles of wall built, we're still here, pretending more are the answer.


It's certainly one of the answers. There is no single one answer to everything.


----------



## 2aguy

shockedcanadian said:


> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.




They have gun control...so they have over 30,000 actual murders every year...that isn't murder and suicide, that is just murder.....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

shockedcanadian said:


> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.



Well do not drink the water...

Oh, if anyone really knew what goes on in the remote parts of Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, California and Nevada along with the swamps of Louisiana, well let just say the Cartels have bodies all over Mexico and the U.S. that are buried...


----------



## toomuchtime_

shockedcanadian said:


> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.


Has Hillary agreed to tell the police what she knows about it yet?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

The cartels are all just children of God, Nancy Pelosi says. Let's see her link arms with them and sing _Kumbiya _while having smores and hot chocolate.


----------



## theHawk

Augustine_ said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.
> 
> 
> 
> All those murder victims are just rapists and bad hombres, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is to know?  Gang wars more than likely.  They only survive because of the big, easy money they can earn by bringing it across your border.
> 
> You defend your border and seal it up, their motivations go down greatly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Building a wall won't stop people from hiring millions of illegals.  After hundreds and hundreds of miles of wall built, we're still here, pretending more are the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With walls come cameras, drones, border patrol agents, to deal with those trying to get across.  The point it is slows them down and stops most.  No one ever said a wall will stop 100% of them.  But a bigger wall will stop more of them.
> 
> With your logic we should just legalize rape because it’s going to happen anyway, or just not build prisons because eventually prisoners are released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you skipped over me saying that as long as people will hire millions of illegals, they will keep coming.  But no, bUiLd MoRe WaLl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


They aren’t all being hired.  Most come to get steal SS numbers and illegally take welfare, or to be career criminals, or to give birth to anchor babies.


----------



## theHawk

petro said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those murder victims are just rapists and bad hombres, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is to know?  Gang wars more than likely.  They only survive because of the big, easy money they can earn by bringing it across your border.
> 
> You defend your border and seal it up, their motivations go down greatly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Building a wall won't stop people from hiring millions of illegals.  After hundreds and hundreds of miles of wall built, we're still here, pretending more are the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With walls come cameras, drones, border patrol agents, to deal with those trying to get across.  The point it is slows them down and stops most.  No one ever said a wall will stop 100% of them.  But a bigger wall will stop more of them.
> 
> With your logic we should just legalize rape because it’s going to happen anyway, or just not build prisons because eventually prisoners are released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you skipped over me saying that as long as people will hire millions of illegals, they will keep coming.  But no, bUiLd MoRe WaLl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of those are hired by extended family here legally for cash under the table.
> Happens in construction and the service industry. See it every day in residential construction.
> Go ahead and start arresting legal immigrant business owners, I would enjoy that shit show.
Click to expand...


We should also hold their family that hides them responsible.  Confiscate their property and make them pay for their illegal activities.


----------



## 22lcidw

Augustine_ said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.
> 
> 
> 
> All those murder victims are just rapists and bad hombres, right?
Click to expand...

One of the issues about Mexico is that the police are heavily federal influenced with a good percentage nationalized which are known as the Federales. Obama wanted to move us in that direction here. Mexico's police are heavily corrupted. We have good and not so good police departments/jurisdictions. And if you lived in one area you would know pretty quickly who are and who are not. Whether we like it or not, some nations the people are more fortunate then others. When it comes to gruesome, we have ours. But it is more prevalent with theirs.


----------



## Claudette

eagle1462010 said:


> The drug cartel Wars in Mexico have claimed more lives than the War in Syria over the last decade...............
> 
> This is nothing new..............just finding bodies in different places.



Nothing new is right. The cartels have killed thousands and finding some in a well is nothing new. They are lucky to find them at all.


----------



## eagle1462010

The United States is not responsible that the countries south of our border are shit holes.  It is up to the people of those countries to fix the mess of their countries so they no longer need to run.

The Cartels own these countries..............fight back..........drive them out and then stay there.

There are legal ways to work here and come here.............do it or I really don't care.


----------



## theHawk

eagle1462010 said:


> The United States is not responsible that the countries south of our border are shit holes.  It is up to the people of those countries to fix the mess of their countries so they no longer need to run.
> 
> The Cartels own these countries..............fight back..........drive them out and then stay there.
> 
> There are legal ways to work here and come here.............do it or I really don't care.



All those people are fleeing socialist shitholes, and Dems still want to convert the US into socialism.


----------



## pismoe

Augustine_ said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all be praising Trump for building the wall.  Put drones on the border, increase border patrol and their pay.  I will never understand how anyone would allow constant illegal entry to occur in their country.
> 
> 
> At least 44 bodies stuffed in over 100 bags discovered buried in well in Mexico
> 
> Authorities in Mexico have identified at least 44 bodies that were discovered among over 100 black bags that were found earlier this month buried in a well in the western part of the country.
> 
> The mutilated human remains were discovered Sept. 3 in a well located just outside the city of Guadalajara in the western state of Jalisco after residents reportedly complained about the smell.
> 
> “It saddens me to speak in this way, but society has a right to know what is happening,” Jalisco security cabinet chief Macedonio Tamez Guajardo told Mexican news outlet Milenio.
> 
> 
> 
> All those murder victims are just rapists and bad hombres, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is to know?  Gang wars more than likely.  They only survive because of the big, easy money they can earn by bringing it across your border.
> 
> You defend your border and seal it up, their motivations go down greatly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Building a wall won't stop people from hiring millions of illegals.  After hundreds and hundreds of miles of wall built, we're still here, pretending more are the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With walls come cameras, drones, border patrol agents, to deal with those trying to get across.  The point it is slows them down and stops most.  No one ever said a wall will stop 100% of them.  But a bigger wall will stop more of them.
> 
> With your logic we should just legalize rape because it’s going to happen anyway, or just not build prisons because eventually prisoners are released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you skipped over me saying that as long as people will hire millions of illegals, they will keep coming.  But no, bUiLd MoRe WaLl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------   build that TRUMP WALL  Auggie .


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Well do not drink the water...
> 
> Oh, if anyone really knew what goes on in the remote parts of Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, California and Nevada along with the swamps of Louisiana, well let just say the Cartels have bodies all over Mexico and the U.S. that are buried...


They have set up weed farms in remote California parks and forests. The cartel has a real presence in California, not surprisingly. Of course the environmental degradation in these places is great but leftists just ignore that.


----------

